# Peptides vs Amino acids



## awhites1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I understand the difference between peptides and protein and amino acids and protein but whats the difference between peptides and amino acids. I thought amino acids were smaller parts of protein broken down and same thing for peptides. So whats the deal?


----------



## mr.universe (Aug 8, 2009)

Simply put, a peptide is a combination of aminos bonded together.  These peptides are like computer programs that cells to perform in a certain way.  For example certain peptides may tell the your body to increase testosterone production or growth hormone production.  Another may tell it to release stored calories for energy.  Amino acid research was the motivation behind our supplement products on the http://www.humanevolabs.com site and led into the development of our peptide products at http://www.universalkits.com.  Hope that helps...


----------

